# UML Assoziationen richtig erkennen



## cBrace (22. Feb 2018)

Hi,
sieht so aus als wäre ich hier richtig. 

Ich habe scheinbar ein Verständnisproblem bei der Erkennung von Assoziation bzw. Komposition/Aggregation aus einem Text heraus. Beispiel: "Eine Universität verwaltet Personen und Studiengänge". Ich erkenne hier in der Verwaltung zunächst zwei Assoziationen. Als nächstes stellt sich mir aber die Frage, ob Personen (die in Studenten und Mitarbeiter unterschieden werden) und Studiengänge, Teile eines Ganzen ( Universität) sind sowie ob Personen oder Studiengänge ohne Universtität existieren können. 
Ich denke, Studiengänge und Personen sind beide Teile der Universität. Studiengänge können meiner Meinung nach auch nicht ohne Universität existieren. Personen allgemein wiederum schon, allerdings keine Mitarbeiter oder Studenten. Salopp gesagt würden ja Mitarbeiter, Studenten sowie Studiengänge beim Löschen der Universität mitgelöscht.
Ich würde mich vermutlich in diesem Fall für zwei Kompositionen entscheiden.
ABER: Im Text steht nur, dass etwas von der Universität "verwaltet" wird und nicht die Universität "besteht aus", "setzt sich zusammen aus" oder "besitzt". Wäre es hier oder generell vernünftiger eine Assoziation ohne Spezifikation zu verwenden, wenn eine Teil-Ganzes-Beziehung nicht eindeutig beschrieben wird? Oder ist "verwalten" für euch vielleicht sogar eindeutig?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
cBrace


----------



## Barista (22. Feb 2018)

Eventuell gibt es einen Studiengang auch an einer anderen Universität.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studiengang

Dann würde hier auch Assoziation zutreffen.

Die Verknüpfung zwischen Student und Studiengang wäre nach der Wikipedia-Definition ein Studium.


----------

